# Ranger Josh Hargis and "What it Means to Serve"



## Marauder06 (Dec 25, 2013)

If you haven't heard the story of Josh Hargis and his "salute seen around the world," you should.  An opinion piece related to this warrior's story can be found *here* and *here*.  Excerpt:




> Ranger Hargis’s gesture, a mere raising of one’s hand, immediately reminded me of a passage from the NCO creed, “no one is more professional than I,” as well as a line from the Ranger Creed, “My courtesy to superior officers… will set the example for others to follow.” Being neither a Ranger nor an NCO, I can still find inspiration in those words, and in the actions of the two Rangers mentioned above as well as those of countless other men and women who know what it means to serve something greater than themselves.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 4, 2014)

Now on Ranger Up as well.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 4, 2014)

If anything should have been chosen for Time Person Of The Year, this should have been it.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 8, 2014)

Rangers Lead The Way!

http://www.nbcnews.com/video/nightly-news/54610907/#54610907


----------

